# Narcotics Detection- input and advice!!



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys- some big things are happening for us. I was just asked to start shadowing our head trainer at the facility Ellie trains with, with the hopes that I will start working as a trainer there within the next year or so! This trainer also pulled us aside after class the other night to tell me that he thought Ellie had the potential and the drive to be really successful in Narcotics Detection. He has the education to teach the scent detection, but he's open to trying methods other than those that he learned in school. This is very new territory for me, and we are wanting to be open-minded about the way that we go about things.

Does anyone here have any experience at all in this type of training? What materials do you use during training? How long did it take you to complete your training? Did you receive any type of certification? What method did you use during training?

The goal is that, eventually, our dogs (and us) will be available to work when law enforcement/private agencies are in need of a detection team.

I'm really just looking for any info at all here- input, experiences, advice, anything!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Slamdunc


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations! My organization has been asked to do that as well and yesterday we were asked if we would start training SAR dogs. We've had to say we can't at this point in time. We do have a SAR team from another state that is now under us and was supposed to be here this week to work together, but needless to say, they are now in Houston. Would love if you keep us updated on what you're doing as if we ever do it, it would be new to us and we've a lot to learn!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not in the U.S. but I am sure the rules are the same for Drug Detection as they are for us in Canada, No Law Enforcement Agency will use any Detection Dog in a search that is not a Certified Law Enforcement Agencies dog.

Other LEO Agencies can and sometimes call other Agencies Detection Dogs in but never dogs owned by the public. 

It would be challenged in Court.

Private Agencies is another story, Slam can confirm or explain better as he is a U.S. LEO.

Nothing wrong with teaching your Dog Sport Detection, it is becoming quite popular.


Kim


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Pirates Lair said:


> I'm not in the U.S. but I am sure the rules are the same for Drug Detection as they are for us in Canada, No Law Enforcement Agency will use any Detection Dog in a search that is not a Certified Law Enforcement Agencies dog.
> 
> Other LEO Agencies can and sometimes call other Agencies Detection Dogs in but never dogs owned by the public.
> 
> ...


That , Kim, is the situation in Canada . 
Even the SAR dogs are rarely if ever called out - only LE trained and certified teams .

Now the RCMP did have a team which were "privately owned" dogs which were trained by one of their own expert Dog Masters . The team , handle and dog , were put through gruelling tests - even more difficult to eliminate those not absolutely able and dedicated.

I had several om my dogs on such teams . 
Sue Barwig came up to have a look .


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

carmspack said:


> That , Kim, is the situation in Canada .
> Even the SAR dogs are rarely if ever called out - only LE trained and certified teams .
> 
> Now the RCMP did have a team which were "privately owned" dogs which were trained by one of their own expert Dog Masters . The team , handle and dog , were put through gruelling tests - even more difficult to eliminate those not absolutely able and dedicated.
> ...


Maybe in Ontario that's how things work, in BC SAR is only deployed by the Police or RCMP when needed because they don't train their dogs for SAR work. And all SAR Dogs have to to belong to a Recognized Group and be Certified by the RCMP.

Private Agencies in B.C. that train dogs for Security Patrol, Drug or Bomb Detection have to Certify at the Justice Institute of B.C. (Police Academy) before they can legally work, and they will still never work for any Law Enforcement Agency in an official capacity. 

I'm a Former Provincial Constable and K9 Detection Handler so I know how things work in Western Canada.

The Politics and lack of co-operation make it very difficult for any LE Agencies in Canada to work together let alone get along for the common good. Allow a Civilian Team to work on a Real Criminal Case? Never.

But, that's just my experience.

Kim


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

Pirates Lair said:


> Maybe in Ontario that's how things work, in BC SAR is only deployed by the Police or RCMP when needed because they don't train their dogs for SAR work. And all SAR Dogs have to to belong to a Recognized Group and be Certified by the RCMP.
> 
> Private Agencies in B.C. that train dogs for Security Patrol, Drug or Bomb Detection have to Certify at the Justice Institute of B.C. (Police Academy) before they can legally work, and they will still never work for any Law Enforcement Agency in an official capacity.
> 
> ...


This isn't a debate about whether or not the dog will be used....it's very possible that only private agencies would be in need of a service like that. I was just looking for training information/experience.


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

Deb said:


> Very nice! Congratulations! My organization has been asked to do that as well and yesterday we were asked if we would start training SAR dogs. We've had to say we can't at this point in time. We do have a SAR team from another state that is now under us and was supposed to be here this week to work together, but needless to say, they are now in Houston. Would love if you keep us updated on what you're doing as if we ever do it, it would be new to us and we've a lot to learn!


Thank you!! I will definitely post updates. It's new territory for me, but our trainer is experienced and excited for something new.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

"*The goal is that, eventually, our dogs (and us) will be available to work when law enforcement/private agencies are in need of a detection team.

I'm really just looking for any info at all here- input, experiences, advice, anything! "
*

My apologies for mis-understanding your question, I was not trying to start a debate. Only offering input from an experienced point of view.



Kim


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

@kenzandel,

*Does anyone here have any experience at all in this type of training? What materials do you use during training? How long did it take you to complete your training? Did you receive any type of certification? What method did you use during training?*


I do narcotics training and I am running a narcotics detection school right now. We use the actual narcotics, Marijuana, Heroin, Meth, Ecstasy and Cocaine. It takes about 3 months to train a green dog and handler. we certify under the VPWDA, Virginia Police Work Dog Association. It is the same as a NAPWDA certification. 

We use rolled up towels and scent them with the target odor. The towels are 16x27" and rolled into a tug. We toss the towels and get the dogs to chase and find them. Then we hide the towel and make the dog use it's nose to find it. Then we separate the towel form the odor and begin to hide actual training aids. The training is all based on praise and reward and getting the dog into high drive. Then we add in a final response which is a passive indication. That is a very general description.

Good luck with your training, detection work is fun.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Slamdunc said:


> @*kenzandel*,
> 
> *Does anyone here have any experience at all in this type of training? What materials do you use during training? How long did it take you to complete your training? Did you receive any type of certification? What method did you use during training?*
> 
> ...





Jim is absolutely spot on as usual. I trained with the U.S. Customs Service in Front Royal VA and how Jim described it is what it is.


Good luck!


----------

